# Cracked upper brake light housing



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Has anyone else had this issue with their Gen2 sedan?

I've been babying my Cruze for the past year, with 3-bucket washes and multiple layers of protection. However, I noticed one small crack in the (I forget the proper name for it) plastic surrounding the brake light above the rear windshield. First, it was a tiny crack on one side. While the other side of the plastic housing began to crack in the exact same place, the original crack on the passenger side has gotten bigger.

While I'd bet no Chevy dealer would repair/replace that piece, my Cruze doesn't get pelted with rocks or other debris. Since the 2 cracks occur in the exact same place on either side of the plastic housing on the roof, that leads me to believe that it's some kind of defect.

I guess it's just a part of daily-driving the car, but has anyone else had the same issue?

EDIT: I'll try to post a pic, but my phone takes forever


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you see this:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369...-seam-crack-window-tail-light-dealer-job.html

Seems there is a pattern forming...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I thought that there was a TSB on this?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

There's a TSB on the screws and gaskets, for letting water into the trunk and battery compartment. 
Then there's a campaign to put drains in the battery compartment, to get rid of the water from the center brake lamp...


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

Today, I took my Cruze to the same dealer where I purchased it. After the third brake light housing has been cracked for several months, water finally started leaking into the trunk and spare tire compartment. 

I have seen pictures taken by fellow forum members who have had the same problem with their Gen 2s. Of course, the guy I spoke with on the phone assumed it was something I did, and not the plastic piece being fastened to tightly. 

They're not going to charge me for the repair, but I'm just a little irritated that this guy assumed it was my fault the third tail light was cracked-

"It looks like somebody's been buffin' on your car , too hard.". 

Seriously?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would take it to the dealer and if they refuse to repair demand that the complaint is logged in their data base and ask for a copy.


----------



## davidclarke02 (Dec 14, 2018)

*Cracked 3rd Brake Light Housing*

2017 Cruze TD here with the same issue. Took the car to the dealership. They asked if something had hit the light. Nope! The lady had to get the service manager to take a look at it. While I was waiting I walked to the show room where there was a brand new 2017 Cruze TD on the floor, GUESS WHAT! SAME ISSUE. The service manager changed his tone right then and there and ordered me a new assembly no more questions asked. Cracked on the passenger side of the housing. They are tightning the housing down too much from the factory. Power tools shouldn't be used when the repair is made.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Tomko said:


> I thought that there was a TSB on this?


Do you happen to have the SB number? Just noticed this on my 2017 this week. Have an appointment next week and will see what they say. I'd like to have the TSB just in case.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Dealer was unwilling to fix this under warranty in my case. I did press the dealer, and contact GM directly. No dice. Higher up at the dealer told me they're not able to determine the cause of the crack, but it is not a warranty issue.

They charged $350 for the repair.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

mumbogray said:


> Dealer was unwilling to fix this under warranty in my case. I did press the dealer, and contact GM directly. No dice. Higher up at the dealer told me they're not able to determine the cause of the crack, but it is not a warranty issue.
> 
> They charged $350 for the repair.
> View attachment 271619


That sucks. That crack is right above a fastener, that's where they crack when overtorqued, and if torqued with guide lines not centered.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

I have this as well, in two sections. Pissed me off since I was unaware until I read this thread. Reading through again to see what needs to be done.


----------



## J.V.2112 (Oct 8, 2019)

davidclarke02 said:


> *Cracked 3rd Brake Light Housing*
> 
> Do you know the part number?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

J.V.2112 said:


> Do you know the part number?



Try this: 84277408 






High Mounted Stop Lamp for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com





Doug

.


----------



## Winrod1965 (Aug 10, 2018)

Mattd04639 said:


> Has anyone else had this issue with their Gen2 sedan?
> 
> I've been babying my Cruze for the past year, with 3-bucket washes and multiple layers of protection. However, I noticed one small crack in the (I forget the proper name for it) plastic surrounding the brake light above the rear windshield. First, it was a tiny crack on one side. While the other side of the plastic housing began to crack in the exact same place, the original crack on the passenger side has gotten bigger.
> 
> ...


THERE IS A RECALL FOR A WATER LEAK, I HAD IT DONE A COUPLE YEARS AGO AND NOW IT IS CRACKED AND OUT OF WARRANTY SO NOW I'M REPLACING IT MYSELF.


----------



## fermty (Jul 16, 2020)

Winrod1965 said:


> THERE IS A RECALL FOR A WATER LEAK, I HAD IT DONE A COUPLE YEARS AGO AND NOW IT IS CRACKED AND OUT OF WARRANTY SO NOW I'M REPLACING IT MYSELF.


how did you repalce it? do you need special tools?


----------



## HeltemesMaximus (Feb 23, 2019)

I just noticed this today. I have a 2017 Cruze TD, which is outside of the bumper to bumper warranty period. I doubt the dealer will replace it, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm here because this happened to us too. How did the water damage get repaired for you all? The rea







son I noticed the issue is there is a water mark line all across the ceiling in the back seat at the same spot.


----------



## HeltemesMaximus (Feb 23, 2019)

I called GM, but they said it wasn't their problem. The local dealer didn't even call me back to give me an estimate on the work. I ended up ordering the part here: High Mounted Stop Lamp for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com

Luckily I didn't have any water leaking into the headliner. I followed the instructions in the bulletin pasted below when I installed the new light. It was a fairly easy job.



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2017/MC-10118899-9999.pdf



I also had to buy a torque wrench that could be set at 8 Nm to tighten the nuts.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks! We just paid about 380.00 with tax 🙄 still some waterline stain in spite of them doing some cleaning as the woven cloth is fragile


----------



## PaitM (Sep 28, 2020)

Mattd04639 said:


> Has anyone else had this issue with their Gen2 sedan?
> 
> I've been babying my Cruze for the past year, with 3-bucket washes and multiple layers of protection. However, I noticed one small crack in the (I forget the proper name for it) plastic surrounding the brake light above the rear windshield. First, it was a tiny crack on one side. While the other side of the plastic housing began to crack in the exact same place, the original crack on the passenger side has gotten bigger.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with my 17 Cruze I got frustrated and pulled the corner piece off and now water has leaked through and damaged the ceiling interior with water damage


----------



## Liberty (Sep 8, 2020)

It stinks. Interior being woven makes cleaning difficult without snagging also. Steam and some peroxide have been best methods for lightening water mark. Hopeful it doesn't crack again.


----------



## CACruze76 (Apr 27, 2018)

HeltemesMaximus said:


> I called GM, but they said it wasn't their problem. The local dealer didn't even call me back to give me an estimate on the work. I ended up ordering the part here: High Mounted Stop Lamp for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com
> 
> Luckily I didn't have any water leaking into the headliner. I followed the instructions in the bulletin pasted below when I installed the new light. It was a fairly easy job.
> 
> ...


Hey, just got all new parts to replace the light myself, which include the nuts and gaskets. 
Just curious which torque wrench you bought. I've been looking around and some look to big to get in there.


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

I was able to get a 2018 brake light from the scrap yard, the gaskets are bigger that the 2017 version of the brake light. I didn't need a torque wrench as mine is too big to fit, I just tighten the nuts with the ratchet tools I think 10mm, but I used some black RTV sealant, what I had at work to put on the gaskets so stop any more leaks. So far it has worked trunk is dry, the sealant took 48 hours to cure. Plus put some blue loctite for extra security as the original screws for the light didn't have anything on it.


----------



## HeltemesMaximus (Feb 23, 2019)

CACruze76 said:


> Hey, just got all new parts to replace the light myself, which include the nuts and gaskets.
> Just curious which torque wrench you bought. I've been looking around and some look to big to get in there.


Hey,

I didn't see your question until just now. 

I ended up getting this one: https://www.walmart.com/ip/EPAuto-1...ue-Wrench-20-200-in-lb-2-26-22-6-Nm/959127170

You might be able to find it cheaper somewhere else. I remember using a long adapter with the torque wrench in order to access the nuts easily. Good luck.


----------



## Iza (Jan 24, 2021)

Mattd04639 said:


> Has anyone else had this issue with their Gen2 sedan?
> 
> I've been babying my Cruze for the past year, with 3-bucket washes and multiple layers of protection. However, I noticed one small crack in the (I forget the proper name for it) plastic surrounding the brake light above the rear windshield. First, it was a tiny crack on one side. While the other side of the plastic housing began to crack in the exact same place, the original crack on the passenger side has gotten bigger.
> 
> ...


Yes, same issue here but I have a leaking roof now, trying to seal


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

This is interesting...Very early Gen 2 build here, 2016. I have had no issues with that trim piece at all so far.....I wax it often, maybe it likes me....LOL

Jason


----------



## CJ29Palms (Apr 7, 2021)

Mattd04639 said:


> Today, I took my Cruze to the same dealer where I purchased it. After the third brake light housing has been cracked for several months, water finally started leaking into the trunk and spare tire compartment.
> 
> I have seen pictures taken by fellow forum members who have had the same problem with their Gen 2s. Of course, the guy I spoke with on the phone assumed it was something I did, and not the plastic piece being fastened to tightly.
> 
> ...


So I called and filled a complaint today so we can possibly get this turned into a recall. Info to do the same. 
Phone Number: 1-888-327-4236
To file a Vehicle safety Complaint with NHTSA


----------



## Larivera (Nov 17, 2021)

Mattd04639 said:


> Has anyone else had this issue with their Gen2 sedan?
> 
> I've been babying my Cruze for the past year, with 3-bucket washes and multiple layers of protection. However, I noticed one small crack in the (I forget the proper name for it) plastic surrounding the brake light above the rear windshield. First, it was a tiny crack on one side. While the other side of the plastic housing began to crack in the exact same place, the original crack on the passenger side has gotten bigger.
> 
> ...


Mines like that also. I was told that that's how I'm getting water in my trunk when it rains. Mines started the same way yours did


----------



## Larivera (Nov 17, 2021)

Taxman said:


> There's a TSB on the screws and gaskets, for letting water into the trunk and battery compartment.
> Then there's a campaign to put drains in the battery compartment, to get rid of the water from the center brake lamp...


Is that normal for water to enter the trunk through the third brake light?


----------



## Larivera (Nov 17, 2021)

HeltemesMaximus said:


> I called GM, but they said it wasn't their problem. The local dealer didn't even call me back to give me an estimate on the work. I ended up ordering the part here: High Mounted Stop Lamp for 2017 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com
> 
> Luckily I didn't have any water leaking into the headliner. I followed the instructions in the bulletin pasted below when I installed the new light. It was a fairly easy job.
> 
> ...


I too got the same response from gmc and the dealership I bought the car from. But thank you for posting the site you got your light from and what to use.


----------



## TNT602 (Nov 10, 2020)

Has anyone put a Malibu brake light on the Cruze or know if it would work?


----------



## lockeitup7 (12 mo ago)

Mattd04639 said:


> Has anyone else had this issue with their Gen2 sedan?
> 
> I've been babying my Cruze for the past year, with 3-bucket washes and multiple layers of protection. However, I noticed one small crack in the (I forget the proper name for it) plastic surrounding the brake light above the rear windshield. First, it was a tiny crack on one side. While the other side of the plastic housing began to crack in the exact same place, the original crack on the passenger side has gotten bigger.
> 
> ...


My 2018 Cruze has the exact same break in the housing. I've always hand washed it and all the sudden after three years it's broken. Nothing hit it or never been removed. Just broken.


----------



## TNT602 (Nov 10, 2020)

lockeitup7 said:


> My 2018 Cruze has the exact same break in the housing. I've always hand washed it and all the sudden after three years it's broken. Nothing hit it or never been removed. Just broken.


I have a 17 and it broke a little over a month ago on both sides and I’m afraid to wash the car because I don’t want it to leak into the headliner or into the trunk. You have to remove the headliner to replace it. I want to put the Malibu light in because the light part is longer and looks better.


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

Mine also broke, was able to get one in the scrap yard, didn't remove the roof liner, just bent it a bit used extensions, socket swivels and ratchet elbow to remove and install the new one. Once I removed the old one, clean and dried it out installed the used one with RTV sealant and adhesive around the edge of the light and around the washers for the screws. No water in the trunk or on the roof liner. When though the winter just passed with no issue.


----------



## Sanrose (9 mo ago)

Same thing happened to mine. It has leaked water into my trunk and my spare tire compartment. I bought it in 2018 so no warranty. What are my options? How is this not on a recall list?


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Liberty said:


> I'm here because this happened to us too. How did the water damage get repaired for you all? The rea
> View attachment 288739
> son I noticed the issue is there is a water mark line all across the ceiling in the back seat at the same spot.


Same here. And it's gotten worse, to the point where the middle where the brake light sits is higher than the sides where the bolts are. I can't wash my car at a car wash; I have to do it myself to avoid water leaking in the back of the inside of the roofing.


----------

